# BURT Lake



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Fair enough. I don't know much about the lake nor do I really care to. Good luck OP if you go.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jwinks said:


> It's against the forum rules to list a specific place for hunting in the open forum. Usually someone blows up at the poor sap who unknowingly did it. It's usually high quality entertainment. As a result, you should be wary of any info that people give. If it was a good place to duck hunt, nobody would ever say "yeah I kill tons of ducks there" unless they were joking and don't ever hunt there.


i liked my educational post better...


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Truthfully I guess it doesn't bother me much because I don't bother to hunt public land anything anymore. But I can see where you guys are coming from.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

To OP: Take the gun and decoys; leave the cannoli.

When in doubt whether to hunt or not, always hunt.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I do not see the original question as much different than another post where somebody asked if they should hunt Saginaw Bay in a SW wind.

Like TNL said, take your gear. If you go up there an do not have your gear, and you see many birds, you will likely regret it. Enjoy your hunt.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

jwinks said:


> Its not something that should be evaluated on a case by case basis, people should just not discuss specific spots. Its a big lake, but there are plenty of big lakes that only have a small amount of hunt able shoreline, or decent spots which hold ducks. In this case, almost all of the lake is private shoreline. If I was going there to hunt, there is only one area that I would even bother hunting, just looking at the map.





John Singer said:


> I do not see the original question as much different than another post where somebody asked if they should hunt Saginaw Bay in a SW wind.
> 
> Like TNL said, take your gear. If you go up there an do not have your gear, and you see many birds, you will likely regret it. Enjoy your hunt.


Not trying to start a ruckus, but I think this is the main difference. Burt is a lake with minimal opportunity for legal public hunting (riparian rights). Sag bay is open game.

Hunters who hunt these lakes legally, most are property owners, don't want riparian violators on the lake.

I agree though; if your buddy is a waterfront owner, throw the dekes out front and have fun.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

The way I read it, post pics....and GPS, have fun with it, your buddy owns the piece of the pie to the middle of the lake I say hunt it.....No one else can without permission.

wish I could give you info, I am Leelanau county and numbers are low, but I also have no land purely private to hunt and do what I want within the law.

Bring the dekes and have fun on your buddies part of the property ownership of that lake and have fun...dont listen to these Naysayers who think for whatever reason inland lakes are public property.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

flighthunter said:


> Not trying to start a ruckus, but I think this is the main difference. Burt is a lake with minimal opportunity for legal public hunting (riparian rights). Sag bay is open game.
> 
> Hunters who hunt these lakes legally, most are property owners, don't want riparian violators on the lake.
> 
> I agree though; if your buddy is a waterfront owner, throw the dekes out front and have fun.


I am fairly certain that we, the people of the State of Michigan, are riparian owners of nearly 1/2 mile of shoreline on that lake.


----------



## lasalleman (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe ill just walleye fish... Shoulda read the posting rules first i guess. Sorry gang. Would gladly have this post deleted if possible. Sheesh. Sorry for asking about hunting ya'll's small family farm pond out back.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Popcorn = Entertainment that's all. In lurking I find posts like these not going over so well...


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

John Singer said:


> I had lived and duck hunted in northern Michigan for about 20 years. I have kept a detailed journal of my hunts since the early 1980's. Burt Lake is a large inland lake in northern Michigan. These lakes do not have vast areas of wild celery or wild rice and generally lack the food sources to hold large concentrations of birds.
> 
> My records indicate that after the beginning of deer season, most of the migration has passed the area. The most likely encountered birds will be goldeneyes and buffleheads and , as somebody else mentioned, mergansers.
> 
> ...


I have had the same experience up there. Yes lack of food. On occassion birds will hit the lakes up there. If you hunt way out near the Manatus "sp" there are divers.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

John Singer said:


> I am fairly certain that we, the people of the State of Michigan, are riparian owners of nearly 1/2 mile of shoreline on that lake.


A half mile is only 880 yards, that will accommodate 2 maybe 3 groups if you want to pack in like sardines.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

In my almost 50 years of waterfowl hunting only once have I been questioned by a CO over riparian rights, we argued and each drew pies in the sand, he left we hunted.
the only time I tell other hunters about riparian rights is when I don't want them to hunt the same lake. fact is most lake property owners and I'm one, could care less about whacking some ducks or geese, they think its a lake and legal.
here's a tip, over here in the duckless west side of the state most lake owners are from Chitown, take a drive around the lake labor day weekend, ask anyone you see outside , 
"hey do mind if I shoot some geese this fall " 90% will say kill em all.
get everyones last name. and say thanks.
As far as Burt lake goes, there's a reason there's 9 blinds at the mouth of the river.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

lasalleman said:


> Maybe ill just walleye fish... Shoulda read the posting rules first i guess. Sorry gang. Would gladly have this post deleted if possible. Sheesh. Sorry for asking about hunting ya'll's small family farm pond out back.


No you're fine it's quite a big lake. Especially if you are huntimg private property it's no big deal. Most on here are just messing around, just reminiscing about some fights that have occurred over certain spots being mentioned. Not gonna name names but I haven't seen what's his name in a couple weeks...


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

Highball28 said:


> No you're fine it's quite a big lake. Especially if you are huntimg private property it's no big deal. Most on here are just messing around, just reminiscing about some fights that have occurred over certain spots being mentioned. Not gonna name names but I haven't seen what's his name in a couple weeks...


He hasn't posted because he was booted from the site. .thank goodness!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Highball28 said:


> No you're fine it's quite a big lake. Especially if you are huntimg private property it's no big deal. Most on here are just messing around, just reminiscing about some fights that have occurred over certain spots being mentioned. Not gonna name names but I haven't seen what's his name in a couple weeks...


What's his name is banned. Lol.


----------



## Big-Country (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd say get out there and get after em. As they say, the early hunter gets the bird. Should be more than enough room out there. If not, move on to another area and give it a shot.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

grassmaster said:


> As far as Burt lake goes, there's a reason there's 9 blinds at the mouth of the river.


Technically there was nothing wrong with the OP's question, he was innocently asking about a huge inland lake in a relatively crappy duck hunting area; HOWEVER, it's comments like this that follow these types of original posts that are why most of the guys on this forum don't like any threads remotely related to referencing spots.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Lamarsh said:


> Technically there was nothing wrong with the OP's question, he was innocently asking about a huge inland lake in a relatively crappy duck hunting area; HOWEVER, it's comments like this that follow these types of original posts that are why most of the guys on this forum don't like any threads remotely related to referencing spots.


Yes I'd agree, that was a jerk move and unnecessary to answer op question


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

My question is if your going anyhow and have room in the truck for decoys, what do you have to lose? Thats how i learned every spot i hunt. No one ever helped me. I just picked a place and gave it hell. Good hunts and bad as results.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

sswhitelightning said:


> My question is if your going anyhow and have room in the truck for decoys, what do you have to lose? Thats how i learned every spot i hunt. No one ever helped me. I just picked a place and gave it hell. Good hunts and bad as results.


Pretty much the reason I'm in the market for a capper for my truck bed. Next will be a trailer.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and finally....someone posted something relevant that proves the theory that "naming" the spot you want information on in the open forum is wrong. Its never the original poster whos the actual bad guy...its just his questions will inadvertently bring out information that will lead to pressure to the area. almost 2000 views.


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

So do you run long lines or puddle duck decoys?


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

its the glass half empty theory, 9 blinds at the mouth of a river must mean to some its a great place to put #10.
To me it means its a crowded shot out gar hole.
whats funny is ask for a fishing report on a lake and everyone will tell you where to go, what to use, what color, how deep ect.
But ask if there's any duck hunting on one of the states largest lakes you can barley see across and they act like you just stuck there duck call up your butt and handed it back to them.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

grassmaster said:


> whats funny is ask for a fishing report on a lake and everyone will tell you where to go, what to use, what color, how deep ect.


If you troll for walleye 50 yards downwind of me when I'm fishing, its not gonna ruin my day, but if you hunt 50 yards downwind of me when I'm hunting, we will have words.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and finally....someone posted something relevant that proves the theory that "naming" the spot you want information on in the open forum is wrong. Its never the original poster whos the actual bad guy...its just his questions will inadvertently bring out information that will lead to pressure to the area. almost 2000 views.


so how does one go about getting info on a specific spot? and I'm not talking bird numbers. I'm possibly hunting a new spot to me this weekend. I'd like to know water depth and bottom composition, and I've checked topo maps and the info isn't there. so what do you suggest?

and if someone following this post hunts Burt this weekend, post up if there was an increase of pressure. betting not.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Lurker said:


> so how does one go about getting info on a specific spot? and I'm not talking bird numbers. I'm possibly hunting a new spot to me this weekend. I'd like to know water depth and bottom composition, and I've checked topo maps and the info isn't there. so what do you suggest?
> 
> and if someone following this post hunts Burt this weekend, post up if there was an increase of pressure. betting not.


Umm, go there? Maybe stop by the access point and ask people as they launch or park or whatever. 

From time to time, people will ask about certain spots on here and request people respond by pm only. I personally wouldn't do that if you are in se Michigan, near a city, or if you are seeing birds there.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

jwinks said:


> Umm, go there? Maybe stop by the access point and ask people as they launch or park or whatever.
> 
> From time to time, people will ask about certain spots on here and request people respond by pm only. I personally wouldn't do that if you are in se Michigan, near a city, or if you are seeing birds there.


yea, I'm going. 
pay to use access so there won't be anyone to ask.
and yes, I didn't ask in open because.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

usually by asking for responses by PM is how i would go about it. usually someone local or someone who hunts regularly will respond.

its not the people here having the conversation thats the problem on something like this...its 1000 viewers who don't contribute that gain the information. I could probably do a experiment and announce where a 4 man limit was killed today at shiawassee....and see how much that zone gets hammered for the next 5 days in the draw. 

i have access to a cabin on burt (bosses), he always wants to go try it...i talk him out of it every year. we live 30 minutes from the bay, 30 min from fish pt or nq pt. and 20 minutes from shiawassee. driving 2.5 hrs to burt just is not attractive.  Good luck if you decide to hunt.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

grassmaster said:


> its the glass half empty theory, 9 blinds at the mouth of a river must mean to some its a great place to put #10.
> To me it means its a crowded shot out gar hole.
> whats funny is ask for a fishing report on a lake and everyone will tell you where to go, what to use, what color, how deep ect.
> But ask if there's any duck hunting on one of the states largest lakes you can barley see across and they act like you just stuck there duck call up your butt and handed it back to them.


This is an apples to oranges comparrison.

Insert or barrel end first?


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

You guys are still arguing over my merganser hole? I said it a long time ago and I'll say it again. I've been hunting the lake my whole life. Anyone hunting the lake for the first time will have a very tough time getting a spot among my crew and the other 6 crews that hunt there. There are not 9 blinds...there are 3 old broken down/unsafe ones and one good one that is hunted by an old timer who has hunted the same spot for 50 years and we don't even attempt to take his blind out of shear respect. And be careful, cause the lake will swamp a small boat. If someone beats me to my usual spot and I cannot find another spot, I'll simply motor back to my cabin, pull the boat in the hoist/crank it up. Start a fire, eat breakfast, grab my perch rods and gun and go perch fishing, and throw out a string of decoys while perch fishing. It's not a big deal to me. To the guy who judged me why I shoot mergansers while there are other better spots nearby....well, 2 mergansers to every 4 mallards makes great sausage stix and saves me money on my kids' lunches. And I like the sport of shooting and decoying birds no matter what they are. We shoot and eat our legal limits of mallards/blues/reds all season long on Saginaw Bay and Shiawassee. IThe Shi Kid and I are spoiled where we live. But I hunt burt lake not for the kill, but the thrill. I hunt there to get away. I love the views and being up north. Unfortunately, the main quarry is mergansers. John Singer's notes were right on the money as it's just not a good lake for holding the more popular ducks...not even good eating divers, nor are any of the other big lakes up there. However, I was being very nice by hinting that there are other very good spots near there that you can really pile up the mallards in. You just have to do some research/scouting. So that's the skinny on burt lake. If you want to give it a shot, try it out. But have fun with the pursuit, as actually killing ducks is not what's all about. 

And to the OP (lasallman)...asking the question you did is like my wife going on facebook and saying, " Hey girls, I'm going to the mall, should I take money." C'mon man. Regardless, PM me Lasallaman the location where you are going on the lake and I'll help you out with what to expect as far as water depth/dropoff, nearby stuff. So yes, ofcourse you should take your decoys/gun/gear. Lets put this goofy scrum to bed.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and finally....someone posted something relevant that proves the theory that "naming" the spot you want information on in the open forum is wrong. Its never the original poster whos the actual bad guy...its just his questions will inadvertently bring out information that will lead to pressure to the area. almost 2000 views.


Plus the fact that the search function can be used going forward, pretty much indefinitely (not sure if it's still searchable after it's archived?)


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Lamarsh said:


> Plus the fact that the search function can be used going forward, pretty much indefinitely (not sure if it's still searchable after it's archived?)


correct.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Radar said:


> You guys are still arguing over my merganser hole? I said it a long time ago and I'll say it again. I've been hunting the lake my whole life. Anyone hunting the lake for the first time will have a very tough time getting a spot among my crew and the other 6 crews that hunt there. There are not 9 blinds...there are 3 old broken down/unsafe ones and one good one that is hunted by an old timer who has hunted the same spot for 50 years and we don't even attempt to take his blind out of shear respect. And be careful, cause the lake will swamp a small boat. If someone beats me to my usual spot and I cannot find another spot, I'll simply motor back to my cabin, pull the boat in the hoist/crank it up. Start a fire, eat breakfast, grab my perch rods and gun and go perch fishing, and throw out a string of decoys while perch fishing. It's not a big deal to me. To the guy who judged me why I shoot mergansers while there are other better spots nearby....well, 2 mergansers to every 4 mallards makes great sausage stix and saves me money on my kids' lunches. And I like the sport of shooting and decoying birds no matter what they are. We shoot and eat our legal limits of mallards/blues/reds all season long on Saginaw Bay and Shiawassee. IThe Shi Kid and I are spoiled where we live. But I hunt burt lake not for the kill, but the thrill. I hunt there to get away. I love the views and being up north. Unfortunately, the main quarry is mergansers. John Singer's notes were right on the money as it's just not a good lake for holding the more popular ducks...not even good eating divers, nor are any of the other big lakes up there. However, I was being very nice by hinting that there are other very good spots near there that you can really pile up the mallards in. You just have to do some research/scouting. So that's the skinny on burt lake. If you want to give it a shot, try it out. But have fun with the pursuit, as actually killing ducks is not what's all about.
> 
> And to the OP (lasallman)...asking the question you did is like my wife going on facebook and saying, " Hey girls, I'm going to the mall, should I take money." C'mon man. Regardless, PM me Lasallaman the location where you are going on the lake and I'll help you out with what to expect as far as water depth/dropoff, nearby stuff. So yes, ofcourse you should take your decoys/gun/gear. Lets put this goofy scrum to bed.


Wasn't judging on shooting mergs at all. To each their own. Your original post sounded like you were trying to steer him away from hunting there, that's all. Good luck the rest of the year!


----------

